# How to temporarily disable sync between desktop LR and LRM?



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 2, 2017)

Until I have time to learn how and when these two platforms communicate with each other, how can I disable the sync and/or communication between the two of them? I like being able to view whatever I've done on desktop LR on my mobile. What I don't like and want to temporarily disable are any photos on my mobile being sucked into my desktop LR along with updates to the catalog. Will anything bad happen to my desktop LR catalog or environment if I delete the LR app on my iphone until I'm ready to deal with the LRM app?


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 2, 2017)

You can always suspend syncing by going to the Identity Plate area in LR Desktop (top left) and clicking the sync line.

As for deleting the LR app, I think the only issue would be that some images  have already been synced from the phone and are now in your desktop catalogue. If you want a clean start, deleting the LR app, and then delete these photos from your catalogue/hard drive. On the other hand, what you could do is delete these copies now in LR Desktop, but leave the LR app on your phone, and leave syncing enabled. That would also give you a clean start, but would keep stuff that you want on the phone.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 2, 2017)

I got impatient yesterday so I took the Delete All Data approach. I also deleted the LR apps from my ipad and iphone. I moved the lrmobile.data folders to a different location. This morning I was displaying my smart collections and noticed "holes" in the grid display as some photos were missing. I assume the reason for this is that my catalog still knows about the photos that were deleted when I did the the Delete All Data step or it can't find them because I moved them from their original location. I deleted this smart collection and recreated it and the missing photos still show which I expected. I only have around 400 photos total that I want in the catalog. After checking my 8-10 collections and SmugMug published folders, everything I care about seems to be intact. The photos I deleted came from my mobile environment which I didn't want to happen.

How do I clean up my catalog to remove all traces of the photos I deleted?


----------

